# Favourite French 19th-Century Orchestra Compositions



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

*French 19th-Century Orchestra Compositions: Likes or Dislikes*

*French 19th-Century Orchestra Compositions: Likes or Dislikes?*

Symphonies, symphonic poems, concertos -- I'm interested in peoples' preferences when it comes to French 19th-century orchestral music. Whether it's particular composers, styles, or other factors, anything would be of interest. I've been posting to an unheralded French composers thread on the Orchestral Music forum -- and frankly there's been very little feedback, especially compared to a similar thread about German and Austrian composers that was very popular a few years ago.

I've been amazed at the diversity of orchestral music in France during the 19th century -- how much there is and how good it is. Maybe others disagree, or their interests lie elsewhere -- that's fine. I don't know, but I'd like to!


----------



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

Without skipping a beat, I have to mention Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice. It is a very fast moving, exiting piece, which has brilliant, innovative orchestration.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Franck's Sym. in D minor, Chausson's Symphony in B flat, and the Saint-Saens "Organ" Symphony. Dukas has a fine symphony as well. Best of all is Berlioz - I eat up his orchestral music.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Thank you both for responding! Those are all pieces that present a strong profile, that draw the listener into the world they have created. Listening to Saint-Saens' Symphony No. 3 with organ recently, I noticed how perfectly he's limited the organ part to places where it has the most impact. Same with the piano, with its unforgettable scales and later change to four-hand piano that sound like "Aquarium" from Carnival of the Animals. My own favourites include Berlioz - Roman Carnival Overture, Lalo - Cello Concerto, Guilmant - Symphony for Organ and Orchestra no. 2, Chausson - Poeme, and Debussy - Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun. As for the thread on unheralded composers, each is a different case. I think they're worth investigating but perhaps their works don't have the amount of impact on people that the above-named works do.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Some favorites:

Joseph Guy-Ropartz: Symphonies 3 and 4 are his most succesful works in the genre, and the orchestral work _La Chasse du Prince Arthur_.

I'm a fan of the two Théodores: Dubois and Gouvy. Both wrote tuneful, warm, lovely music. By Gouvy I love his enchanting Sinfonietta in D major. By Dubois his two piano concertos, _Fantaisie Triomphale_, Symphony No. 2 and Fantasie-Stück for cello and orchestra.

Vincent d'Indy: The very famous _Symphonie sur un air montagnard françaix_, the Symphony No. 2, the lush Poèmes des rivages, the atmospheric Jour d'été à la montagne, the wagnerian La Forêt Enchantée, the inventive Istar Variations.

Georges Bizet: Symphony in C major and Roma Symphony.

Albéric Magnard: Symphonies 2 and 3 (the 4th was composed in 1913).

Henri Duparc: the symphonic poem Lenore.

Édouard Lalo: His ballet _Namouna_ has some beautiful and memorable music. Recommended.

Alexis de Castillon: Piano Concerto in D major.

Jules Massenet: All the suites he wrote. Simply delightful music.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

MusicSybarite said:


> Jules Massenet: All the suites he wrote. Simply delightful music.


This is spot on! Massenet's lighter music is too much ignored. It's beautiful, relaxing, exciting. Le Cid used to be quite popular in the concert hall but no one plays it anymore. Yes - more Massenet!!!


----------

